# Gun Range



## chodges (Jan 30, 2011)

Does anyone know a local gun range? I went to the one I usually go to out in pace/milton and it was closed. thanks..


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Liability has made them scarce. a few of us get together on our own
1 public shooting range in the whole county , what happens when it is gone?
welcome to the progressive change


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

The public Gun Range on Quintette is open, they're just closed on Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## chodges (Jan 30, 2011)

Are you able to shoot rifles? What are the yardages? Quintette, what area is that? thanks


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

if you go hy 90 towards pace.turn on Lt on chumukla hy.go to the four way and turn Lt.that is quinte rd.look for it on your lt side.


----------



## carman (Aug 11, 2010)

Quinette is pistol (moveable distances) rifle (no idea the distance) and shotgun (clays from a pad) 

2 second shot rule $10 entry

styx river is about the same distance from town, a few dollars more, like $12.68 or something


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

ERML is a local gun range also off quintete rd 95$ a year go as many days as you want .. take a guest for 10$ 100 yrd range
http://www.erml-gunclub.org/about_how_join.php


----------



## chodges (Jan 30, 2011)

yes this is the one I go too...I went friday morning and they were closed. The big motorhome is gone.The deck and roof around the office is gone....it looks like it is closed down.


----------



## chodges (Jan 30, 2011)

I guess I will check out ERML....thanks


----------



## JMSUN (Feb 24, 2010)

If Quintette is the same as before that closed and re-opened, the rifle range goes out to 100 yards. Styx River has 200 Yards.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Bingo ERML 
this is the range all of you should join. 
I was a member before i bought my own land. they are 1st class.
yes you do have to drive down a dirt road but these people are first class , you don't bump elbows , plus the range officer knows what he is doing and keeps you safe:thumbsup:


----------



## glenn (Jul 25, 2010)

I went to ERML todayand they have been doing a lot of work, they have built new benches that are really nice for right or left handed. They have raised the height of the berms and cleaned up a lot. looks like they are working on a 5th range . 
they have four ranges with at least 6 shooting positions on each one and I think the fifth one is being redone . I was so impressed with the new changes I renesed my yearly membership, $95 per year only closed on Mondays but they do have tournaments usually on Sat. and Suns.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

chodges said:


> I guess I will check out ERML....thanks


Just ask one of us and we will let you in as a guest. There's many ERML members here. I myself may go this weekend.


----------



## chodges (Jan 30, 2011)

that sounds great....I would like to go as a guest and check it out first.....I would take that offer up for this weekend but I will be out of town for a hunting trip. thanks for the info.


----------



## Capt Ron (Aug 12, 2008)

Blackwater River Tactical Range


----------



## chodges (Jan 30, 2011)

Where is blackwater river tactical range located?? what distance are the ranges?


----------

